# my free echo pb 755st



## Deleted member 83629 (Aug 5, 2015)

It was non running the kill switch was bad and it had some stinky rotten mix in the tank.
after replacing the switch and flushing out the mix it runs fine, pretty nice for free.
I already muffler modded it by removing the tube inside the muffler outlet and adjusted the high speed screw it runs amazing now no more bogging either.


----------



## backhoelover (Aug 5, 2015)

nice want the manual


----------



## Deleted member 83629 (Aug 6, 2015)

Sure if it is free lol


----------



## backhoelover (Aug 7, 2015)

did i send you the manuals


----------



## Deleted member 83629 (Aug 8, 2015)

backhoelover said:


> did i send you the manuals


yes thank you! funny i found out the blower is 63cc and only turns 7500 WOT.


----------



## rick doane (Nov 11, 2018)

backhoelover said:


> nice want the manual


Would it be possible to get the service manual for the echo Pb 755st as well please - just picked one up

thanks


----------

